# Electronic piece of music



## aabece (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello!

I would like to show You my electronic piece of music. It was presented on Electronic Music Week in Shanghai Conservatory of Music 2011 and Noisefloor in Staffordshire University in UK 2013.

I hope You enjoy!


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

It's good. It reminds me of early electronic music but high quality audio. If it was me, I would put some acoustic samples in there too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

Good - shows lots of promise.


----------

